# How to know if installed apache22 has thread support?



## overflowing (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm following the instructions for installing mod_wsgi from this site:

http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/wiki/InstallationOnFreeBSD

In the instructions it says "Make sure 'THREADS' is selected and review other options before selecting OK."  My system is FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and I installed apache22 from packages.  This is the version I have:


```
apache-2.2.17_1
```
How do I know if it was built with THREADS support?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2011)

`cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make config`

Should be the first option. If it's checked, threads are on. Note that the current version of apache22 is 2.2.19_2.

Oh wait, you're using a *package*, which is the port with default options. The default is 'threads OFF'.


----------



## overflowing (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you.  But in general how do you know what options a package is created with?  Is there something I could have looked up to find out for myself?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2011)

You can use freshports.org to see what the port's options are, and how they are set by default.

E.g. http://www.freshports.org/www/apache22/


----------



## quintessence (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,


```
$ cat /var/db/ports/apache22/options | grep -i thread
WITHOUT_THREADS=true
```

ports(7) for more information.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2011)

That only works if Apache was installed from a _port_. In this case, it was a _package_, which does not register its options anywhere on the host.


----------



## quintessence (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I misled by your post with `$ make config` in the port directory and didn't mention that is installed from package (and wrote my post as addition)


----------

